# Panel Schedule options



## AsGreenAsGrass (Nov 26, 2020)

Looking for a nice 120/240 design options with 60 circuits on it ideally with A/B split as well. May turn into a bigger job of doing multiple residences so multiple options are appreciated.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

I use a spreadsheet program. Once you make one, re-use it as a template, and adjust for various panels.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I posted a couple samples recently...

I think this was the link I posted



https://www.datawisesolutions.ca/~navyguypics/Panel_Mark.jpg



Cheers
John


----------



## AsGreenAsGrass (Nov 26, 2020)

That is nice, I assume you just used word to create that... anyone manage to fit all 60 circuits on 8x11 paper though, lol


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I have done double-sided before for 80CCT panels. If you get rid of or reduce all the stuff on the header you can fit a lot more. I also like this approach, because unlike stickers or magnets on the panel, there is less of a chance the client will throw out their panel legend with our name on it.

Cheers
John


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

Did a quick experiment and 60 circuits will fit on a sheet of legal paper pretty well


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Snappy Appz makes an app called e-calc. One of the many things inside the app is panel ledgend. One of the reasons I am mentioning it, is it’s a Canadian company. You can buy the CEC version or the NEC version. It’s listed at $13.99 in the App Store. There is a Droid and Blackberry version also. You can adjust the size you want the legend be. Here is the panel legend tutorial from their website. 






EC Tut Panel Legend







www.snappyappz.com


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

AsGreenAsGrass said:


> anyone manage to fit all 60 circuits on 8x11 paper though, lol


Yes? Arc faulting almost the whole custom home knocks the tandems down to only lighting.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

I just use a word program like Microsoft insert a table, type in the information then import it into Illustrator and size it to the exact dimension. I prefer to do it this way so that it will fit into the pocket of panels that have holders for panel schedules. Residential panels usually don't have much area to place schedules even on the inside of the doors because of all the other information they attach to the door. It's hard to fit an 8.5" x 11" on a 60 circuit panel because it covers over the warning labels and stuff. 
It would have to be some kind of long skinny sheet of paper.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

@samgregger ....


Easy said:


> I just use a word program like Microsoft insert a table, type in the information then import it into Illustrator and size it to the exact dimension. I prefer to do it this way so that it will fit into the pocket of panels that have holders for panel schedules. Residential panels usually don't have much area to place schedules even on the inside of the doors because of all the other information they attach to the door. It's hard to fit an 8.5" x 11" on a 60 circuit panel because it covers over the warning labels and stuff.
> It would have to be some kind of long skinny sheet of paper.
> 
> 
> View attachment 152485


I use these things. Then they can remove the schedule and still see all the labeling.









Reclosable Vinyl Envelopes, Plastic Zipper Pouches in Stock - ULINE


Uline stocks a wide selection of Reclosable Vinyl Envelopes. Order by 6 p.m. for same day shipping. Huge Catalog! Over 40,000 products in stock. 12 Locations across USA, Canada and Mexico for fast delivery of Reclosable Vinyl Envelopes.




www.uline.com


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I use some clear self adhesive pockets that stick to the panel doors. I then print out my panel schedule on index card stock using a template I made on excel. It works great, I even started keeping some blanks I printed out so if I'm adding a circuit to something that doesn't have a panel schedule(or a mutilated one) I can fill one out in the field and not have to return for a one day job. If its a new panel or a larger job they get filled on on the computer and printed out. On larger panels with more than 42 circuits I will just put two of them on the door. If the panel has too many stickers from the factory I will put on the adhesive zip tie mounts and use a clear envelope like Switched posted and hang it inside or outside.

The clear pouches also work great on any panels I make. I will use the clear pouch and print out wiring diagrams on 8.5"x11" or 8.5" x 14" paper and fold them and use the pouch just as a holder. I do not laminate them so they can be modified or added to in the filed. However the printer I use uses wax instead of ink, if the paper gets wet the printing will not smear or distort. The 5" x 8" size fits well in all new panels and most old. This size is about the same size as the Square D commercial panel schedules with the removable card.

I couldn't find a picture of the installed ones, but here is a picture of the blanks I keep in the van (center is in the clear pouch before the back is peeled off). The pouches have the adhesive on the entire back side and stay in place.




















5" x 8" clear pouches (adhesive on the entire back side)


https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00094AOJE/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1



5" X 8" blank index cards


https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00006IFD6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## AsGreenAsGrass (Nov 26, 2020)

Thanks everyone, lots of options here!


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MotoGP1199 said:


> I use some clear self adhesive pockets that stick to the panel doors. I then print out my panel schedule on index card stock using a template I made on excel. It works great, I even started keeping some blanks I printed out so if I'm adding a circuit to something that doesn't have a panel schedule(or a mutilated one) I can fill one out in the field and not have to return for a one day job. If its a new panel or a larger job they get filled on on the computer and printed out. On larger panels with more than 42 circuits I will just put two of them on the door. If the panel has too many stickers from the factory I will put on the adhesive zip tie mounts and use a clear envelope like Switched posted and hang it inside or outside.
> 
> The clear pouches also work great on any panels I make. I will use the clear pouch and print out wiring diagrams on 8.5"x11" or 8.5" x 14" paper and fold them and use the pouch just as a holder. I do not laminate them so they can be modified or added to in the filed. However the printer I use uses wax instead of ink, if the paper gets wet the printing will not smear or distort. The 5" x 8" size fits well in all new panels and most old. This size is about the same size as the Square D commercial panel schedules with the removable card.
> 
> ...


I had to look up what a wax printer was, never hear of one. Do you like it?


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Switched said:


> @samgregger ....
> 
> 
> I use these things. Then they can remove the schedule and still see all the labeling.
> ...


Do you know how many people I asked that work at stationary stores to try and find these through the years? Do you know if they have an adhesive strip to stick the, to the panel? I can thank you enough for all the help you have been not only to me, but the rest of the forum.

I now knight the and honorary Canadian. But you will have to wait until Covid restrictions are lifted- we are going back into the "Red" rating tomorrow. Which means only 10 people inside a restaurant- so the in laws will have to wait until I'm done eating.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

@*MotoGP1199 thanks for the links- just what I have been searching for.*


----------



## Blockisle9 (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Blockisle9 said:


> View attachment 152508


I am soooo stealing this- it won't match any of the panels that we do, but at least it's a panel schedule that you can read.


----------



## Blockisle9 (Oct 31, 2020)

The_Modifier said:


> I am soooo stealing this- it won't match any of the panels that we do, but at least it's a panel schedule that you can read.


Looks like I can’t post a word file, I can try a different way if you would like it in word.


----------



## MadSparky (Mar 2, 2018)

AsGreenAsGrass said:


> Looking for a nice 120/240 design options with 60 circuits on it ideally with A/B split as well. May turn into a bigger job of doing multiple residences so multiple options are appreciated.


I like this product by Eaton. Comes with a nice self-adhesive plastic sleeve.


----------

